
Git best practices to speed up code reviews (and make you a better team player) - levente_sz
http://www.midori-global.com/blog/2018/03/21/5-ways-to-speed-up-code-reviews-with-git-mercurial-and-subversion
======
andymoe
The best solution for speeding up code reviews is to not do them at all.

Have tests, have a ci system and pipelines, empower the team to deploy and
rollback (especially non-technical folks). Any green build should be
deployable by your PM or whoever. If your system does not support frequent
change and encourage shared ownership of the code then fix your system.

If you really want to get “drastic” encourage or mandate your programmers to
pair and encourage frequent pair rotation.

We run into this over and over again with clients who cling to the PR process
and inevitable we burry them in PR and progress grinds to a halt compared to
other projects that get on board with above.

